# ORV News - Gratiot Open Soon / Midland Getting Started



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Gratiot County has a Final Draft ORV Ordinance (see page 91), and the public hearing is on September 6, 2011.

No oposition is expected, and it will become effective 30 days after publication.

Midland County will be considering and ORV Ordinance soon, and is considering basing it on Gratiot County's Law.

Steve


----------

